# Ted Cruz Left for Cancun as Home State Struggles through Brutal Winter Storm



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)

Senator Ted Cruz left Texas for Cancún as the state was battered by a brutal winter storm​
As Texas was battered by an icy storm and widespread power losses that left millions of residents freezing and fearing for their safety, Senator Ted Cruz of Texas left the state on Wednesday and traveled to Mexico for a previously planned family vacation, according to a person with direct knowledge of the trip.

Photos of Mr. Cruz and his wife boarding a flight from Houston to Cancún, Mexico sparked a fierce outcry on social media late Wednesday. The person familiar with his trip, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss Mr. Cruz’s personal travel, said the senator planned to return to Texas on Thursday.

Mr. Cruz’s office has not responded to inquiries about his whereabouts.

As Mr. Cruz left the country, his home state was gripped by crisis: millions of people without power, many without running water and a deep freeze so severe that the Federal Emergency Management Agency had been activated to send supplies. Gov. Greg Abbott declared that, “Every source of power that the state of Texas has has been compromised.”

While the city of Houston was gripped by the freezing weather, a member of Mr. Cruz’s staff contacted the Houston Police Department personnel at George Bush Intercontinental Airport on Wednesday afternoon requesting “assistance upon arrival,” according to Jodi Silva, a department spokeswoman.

Ms. Silva said they had “monitored his movements” before he departed. Ms. Silva said she did not have any information about Mr. Cruz’s potential return to the city on Thursday.

Mr. Cruz himself had posted updates throughout Wednesday on Twitter about the intensity of the winter storm from the National Weather Service. “Stay safe and please continue to follow the warnings and updates provided by state and local officials,” he wrote on Wednesday morning.

With Mr. Cruz’s office silent as the photos spread on social media, some spotted an “CRU, R.” on a public standby list for a 4:44 p.m. flight from Houston to Cancún on Wednesday. Those same initials briefly appeared on a standby list for a return flight on Thursday afternoon. Both eventually disappeared. Mr. Cruz’s formal full name is Rafael Edward Cruz.

Mr. Cruz’s decision to leave his state in the middle of a crisis was an especially confounding one for a politician who has already run for president once, in 2016, and widely seen as wanting to run again in 2024 or beyond.

Mr. Cruz, 50, narrowly won re-election in 2018 against Beto O’Rourke, a former representative, with less than 51 percent of the vote. In that race, Mr. Cruz aggressively touted his efforts in a past emergency, Hurricane Harvey. He is not up for re-election again until 2024.

Even before he skipped town, Mr. Cruz’s critics were already recirculating tweets he sent last summer criticizing California for being “unable to perform even basic functions of civilization” after the state’s governor asked residents to conserve electricity during a spate of deadly wildfires. Mr. Cruz lampooned California’s “failed energy policy” as the product of liberal excess.

Mr. Cruz had been acutely aware of the possible crisis in advance. In a radio interview on Monday, he said the state could see 100 or more deaths this week. “So don’t risk it. Keep your family safe and just stay home and hug your kids,” he said.

More recently, in December, Mr. Cruz had attacked a Democrat, Mayor Stephen Adler of Austin, for taking a trip to Cabo while telling constituents to “stay home” during the pandemic.

“Hypocrites,” Mr. Cruz wrote on Twitter. “Complete and utter hypocrites.”


----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## OhTall1 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Crackers Phinn (Feb 18, 2021)

I realize that the people who voted Democrat have to suffer along with the guilty but more than half of the population voted for Ted Cruz knowing he wasn't poo and will vote for him again.  Unfortunately, when you vote for failure you get failure.  Let him cheat vacation in peace.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 18, 2021)

I don’t know why they ruined his trip to Mexico when the will vote for him again! He needs a vacation to ponder his failed insurrection.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 18, 2021)

He should have flown private if he didn’t want people to know about his vacation while people pipes were busting left and right


----------



## pear (Feb 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I realize that the people who voted Democrat have to suffer along with the guilty but more than half of the population voted for Ted Cruz knowing he wasn't poo and will vote for him again.  Unfortunately, when you vote for failure you get failure.  Let him cheat vacation in peace.



I was literally about to say the same thing!!!! He just got re-elected in 2018 so he isn’t worried because by the time he is up for re-election all will be forgotten and forgiven because he is a Republican and they simply fall in line. If he was a Democrat the Party leadership would already be pressuring him to resign.


----------



## Chrismiss (Feb 18, 2021)

I actually saw this yt chick posting on IG about how the President should do something and counting the days that he didn't make a statement. What about the state's own leadership??? I bought a watchband from that hag a couple of months ago too...wish I could get my moolah back.


----------



## mensa (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't blame the corrupt politicians, I blame the foolish people who keep voting for them, over and over again.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 18, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


He is a
piece of 

He does not
deserve a pet.

Like what sort
of egoist do you
hafta be to just be
like  everyone
and everything
Let me save me
and mine
and be comfy.

I didn't think anyone
could get under my
skin like 45 did but
these Republicans
sure know how to
prove me wrong.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 18, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


>


STHU Lying
Ugly Mug


----------



## ladysaraii (Feb 18, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I realize that the people who voted Democrat have to suffer along with the guilty but more than half of the population voted for Ted Cruz knowing he wasn't poo and will vote for him again.  Unfortunately, when you vote for failure you get failure.  Let him cheat vacation in peace.



As someone who voted in Texas in 2018, he barely squeaked by. It was like 50.3 percent. We tried our best to get him out


----------



## yamilee21 (Feb 19, 2021)

I’m glad word got out about him abandoning his dog. People in the U.S. seem to care so much more about animals than about their fellow humans; this just might be the thing that finally makes him lose support.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I hope these animal lovers light his behind up. Where's PETA and them animal cruelty folks when you need them?


----------



## awhyley (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



The dog's name is "Snowflake"?  How appropriate, (in more ways than one).


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 19, 2021)

^^^ that’s not the dog’s fault though


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Feb 19, 2021)

There‘s a gardener that I watch on YouTube.  He lost most of his subtropical plants because of this.  Surprisingly he posted that despite the hardship and losing his plants, he‘d rather have that than govt regulation of the electrical grid.  He said that the failure was the first signs of the failure of socialism.  I was thinking, „how Sway?“.  Some folks down there are drinking the Kool-aid.  Makes me sad.  You can’t help folks who don’t want help.   Why do democrats have to drag conservatives into the light?


----------



## lavaflow99 (Feb 19, 2021)

Did y’all hear how he was throwing his kids under the bus?  Talking about his kids were asking for a vacation since they had no school so he, “as a good dad,” obliged.  Scum!!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Feb 19, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> Did y’all hear how he was throwing his kids under the bus?  Talking about his kids were asking for a vacation since they had no school so he, “as a good dad,” obliged.  Scum!!


If he didn’t defend his wife or his dad, them kids are fare game


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2021)

If my husband let someone call me ugly and then went on to campaign for him I’d dry up like the Sahara desert. I know you can’t stay mad forever but he’d still be making up for that mess right now. And blaming the kids would make me salty AF.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 19, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If my husband let someone call me ugly and then went on to campaign for him I’d dry up like the Sahara dessert. I know you can’t stay mad forever but he’d still be making up for that mess right now. And blaming the kids would make me salty AF.


I would have divorced him. That’s no kind of man. That display of cowardice told me everything I needed to know about him. That’s why one of his fellow congressmen said, “If someone murdered Ted Cruz on the Senate floor and they were tried in the Senate nobody would convict you.”


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 19, 2021)

LivingInPeace said:


> I would have divorced him. That’s no kind of man. That display of cowardice told me everything I needed to know about him. That’s why one of his fellow congressmen said, “*If someone murdered Ted Cruz on the Senate floor and they were tried in the Senate they would be found not guilty.”*


This reminds me of something I heard just yesterday. There’s apparently a saying among people who know him, “Why are people so quick to dislike Ted Cruz? Because it saves time.”

The man is universally hated.


----------



## awhyley (Feb 19, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> Did y’all hear how he was throwing his kids under the bus?  Talking about his kids were asking for a vacation since they had no school so he, “as a good dad,” obliged.  Scum!!



Nope, it's worse.  He stated that his kids were invited to Cancun and he went to 'drop them off', that he was staying until Saturday but was heading back in order to address the dire needs of his State.  Based on the family texts though, everyone can see that he is a total scumbag. 

Story about the texts, Link: https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/18/us/politics/ted-cruz-storm-cancun.html


----------



## cocosweet (Feb 19, 2021)

ladysaraii said:


> As someone who voted in Texas in 2018, he barely squeaked by. It was like 50.3 percent. We tried our best to get him out


This non-Texan appreciates your efforts. I don't know how he thought this was going to be a good look. A public servant fleeing the state during a crisis... What could possibly go wrong?

People out here with icicles growing from their ceiling fans and he thought he could slink out of town and no one would care?

Dummy!


----------



## awhyley (Feb 19, 2021)

And the jokes don't stop.



The actual tweet (and Gov. Abbot (R) is the governor of Texas)


----------



## Kanky (Feb 19, 2021)

They are calling him Fled Cruz. as a politician this is a terrible look. But it is crazy to me that people are angrier about this then about the coup he participated in.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 19, 2021)

I just want to thank evey Texan who tried to get his ugly mug out of office. He is a sniveling weasel who is ugly inside and out. He is also shameless so it will take a miracle to get him to resign Fro. His post before he is up for re-election.


----------



## PatDM'T (Feb 19, 2021)

awhyley said:


> And the jokes don't stop.
> 
> 
> 
> The actual tweet (and Gov. Abbot (R) is the governor of Texas)



Oh boy!
I had stopped
frowning in
confusion each
time I read 
a tweet and
had started
to forget how
dense this family
really is,
but then he just
had to go and
remind us all.


----------



## Everything Zen (Feb 20, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> If my husband let someone call me ugly and then went on to campaign for him I’d dry up like the Sahara desert. *I know you can’t stay mad forever* but he’d still be making up for that mess right now. And blaming the kids would make me salty AF.


Hold my beer...


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## awhyley (Feb 21, 2021)

^^^ Sidenote:  That is the FLATTEST butt I've seen in a while.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 21, 2021)

You know his neighbors hate him.


----------



## Kanky (Feb 21, 2021)

I like this trend of annoying politicians at their homes.


----------



## frizzy (Feb 21, 2021)

awhyley said:


> ^^^ Sidenote:  That is the FLATTEST butt I've seen in a while.


Made me look.   Her hamstrings poke out further than her butt!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 6, 2022)

Apparently the gender of the teen hasn't been revealed so there's reluctance to say it was his daughter but it's kind of implied.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 7, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


>



I hate that this is news because of who the dad is. It's really a private matter. Was it indeed a suicide attempt or an accidental stabbing. 

My daughter stabbed/cut herself in the arm while cutting, chopping up homemade peanut brownie brittle. I was right there and took her too get stitches. My incident could have been reported the same way  " a teen stabbed herself in the arm/self inflicted cutting". 

I don't like Ted Cruz but this is unfair.


----------



## awhyley (Dec 11, 2022)

I don't have Tik tok, so I can't confirm whether she spoke out or not, but apparently, she did a few days ago.

Ted Cruz’s daughter addresses speculation after self-inflicted stab wounds: ‘I’m not suicidal’​Sen. Ted Cruz’s teenage daughter is speaking out after she was hospitalized this week for reported self-inflicted stab wounds.

Caroline Cruz, 14, took to TikTok Wednesday to address speculation regarding the self-inflicted stab wounds she reportedly sustained the day prior, which necessitated her being taken to the hospital.

“I wanted to address this on my own because the media is … causing my mental health to be exploited for their gain,” said Cruz. “I also don’t enjoy the assumptions on why I did what I did.”

The teen, who confirmed in the caption she was reading from a script, went on to dispel some conjecture. -  Wha???

“No, it had nothing to do with my sexuality or my father. I’m not suicidal but I am experiencing some mental issues,” she said, noting she’s “working through it and getting the help I need. Thank you so much for all the support and love, it means a lot to me. But the most traumatizing part of this experience is how public it’s been.”

While Cruz said she’s “feeling a lot better,” she asked those watching to not “make bold statements about what this is when you truly have no idea.”

Authorities on Tuesday were called to the Republican senator’s Houston home after reports of a 14-year-old with wounds on their arms.

“Thankfully, their daughter is okay,” his office said in a statement to KTRK. “There were no serious injuries.”

Link: https://news.yahoo.com/ted-cruz-daughter-addresses-speculation-173900925.html


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Dec 11, 2022)

Sounds like she cuts herself but didn't intend to kill herself. If it was an accident I don't think she'd mention her mental issues.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 13, 2022)

Black Ambrosia said:


> Sounds like she cuts herself but didn't intend to kill herself. If it was an accident I don't think she'd mention her mental issues.


yeah sounds like she may be a cutter.









						Self-injury/cutting - Symptoms and causes
					






					www.mayoclinic.org
				




"Nonsuicidal self-injury, often simply called self-injury, is the act of harming your own body on purpose, such as by cutting or burning yourself. It's usually not meant as a suicide attempt. This type of self-injury is a harmful way to cope with emotional pain, sadness, anger and stress.


While self-injury may bring a brief sense of calm and a release of physical and emotional tension, it's usually followed by guilt and shame and the return of painful emotions. Life-threatening injuries are usually not intended, but it's possible that more-serious and even fatal self-harm could happen.

Getting the proper treatment can help you learn healthier ways to cope."


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 13, 2022)

^^^ what’s crazy is nail biting also falls in the same category


----------



## lavaflow99 (Dec 13, 2022)

Everything Zen said:


> ^^^ what’s crazy is nail biting also falls in the same category


I can see that. If you bite so deep that you draw blood/inflict pain.


----------

